# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Sample Back-of-House Manual?

## cmolinaro

Hi all, 

Our Executive Director would like me and our Chief Preparator to put together a "back-of-house manual" for our institution. We are a new contemporary art museum, with no permanent collection (a kunsthalle). 

Does anyone have a similar type of document they would be willing to share? Whether it's a Stewardship Management Plan, Collection Management Plan, Art Handling Manual, etc? I have looked at the AAM Sample documents, but I'm looking to streamline comparisons based on the fact that we are non-collecting, and also to have the focus of the document be procedures for back-of-house operations, specifically. 



Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!


Thank you,
Christa

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Christa,
What an excellent question! I noticed that you had posted on CCC also. You might get a speedier response that way than in this venue right at the moment. PACCIN's most responsive venue is actually our listserv. We are in the process of establishing our new website which will mesh the best functions this forum with our more dynamic and timely listserv. In this meantime if it is ok I will go ahead and pass this post on to the folks there and get back to you with relevant responses. Thanks for inquiring, will see what we can find out.

----------

